# Kimber Pro Defense (KPD)



## rperez07 (May 12, 2008)

Like the looks of this gun but having lots of trouble finding information about it, even in Kimber's website. 

Any ideas why?
Anyone know if they have or will make the KPD in 9mm?

Thanks!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

No one outside Kimber has seen one...

I think I DID see one about a year back, in a gun case in my range...

I think it's a flop. Something Kimber slapped together to compete with Glock, XD, M&P, etc... 

Good collectors item some day...

JW


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Kimber has a wide range of excellent 1911 styles. If you figure out what you are looking for, you can probably find something to fit in their list.


----------

